# Homemade cultured butter and buttermilk



## biarine (Dec 10, 2017)

I just made a cultured butter and buttermilk for my Christmas cakes and minced pies.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 10, 2017)

I love cultured butter! And the buttermilk is SO much better than the store bought stuff.


----------



## biarine (Dec 11, 2017)

Misschief said:


> I love cultured butter! And the buttermilk is SO much better than the store bought stuff.





Yes me too and not really hard to do. They taste much better than store bought.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Dec 30, 2017)

What did you use for a culture?  I've only made butter using cream lifted from the top of raw milk.


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2017)

I use sweet cream for my butter, too.  For cultured buttermilk, I use a dry culture   https://www.cheesemaking.com/shop/buttermilk-ds-culture-5-pack.html
You can keep your buttermilk supply going by adding about 1/4 cup of the old buttermilk to your new milk and let it set outside the refrigerator for a while.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 30, 2017)

I made mine with yogurt as a starter. One quart of heavy/whipping cream with 3 Tbsp yogurt with live culture, let it sit in a warm place for 24 hours and proceed. Simple and so tasty! This is the "recipe"/method I used: https://leitesculinaria.com/87988/writings-homemade-butter-recipe.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Dec 31, 2017)

Love New England Cheese Making!  Used their mesophilic & thermophilic cultures when we had our Jersey for making hard cheeses.

I guess we 'cultured' our cream before making it into butter by letting it sit overnight on the counter.


----------



## biarine (Jan 4, 2018)

Very interesting all different types of process in butter or cheese making.


----------



## isha (Jan 4, 2018)

I make mine the same way

Do u think its a good idea to make soap with sour buttermilk?? 
 Full water replacement or half?? 



isha said:


> View attachment 27028
> 
> Okay so the rectangle once went into refrigeration n have light n bright colours
> The coloured one is turmeric mix..
> ...


 


MullersLaneFarm said:


> What did you use for a culture?  I've only made butter using cream lifted from the top of raw milk.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 5, 2018)

isha said:


> I make mine the same way
> 
> Do u think its a good idea to make soap with sour buttermilk??
> Full water replacement or half??




Well, I'm a milk soaper sooooo .... Absolutely! I've used many things I've made from our Jersey milk as Full replacement in my lye solution, including soured buttermilk.  (including kefir, failed yogurt, and whey).

I don't mix the lye into my frozen, chunked up milk product slowly, rather I have my oils ready and waiting before messing with the lye solution.

I weigh out my milk product first. I freeze it in gallon zipper bags that have frozen on their side. The milk product is chunked up into 1 inch or less chunks.

Only when all my oils have been weighed, the solid oils melted & liquid oils added to them, do I turn my attention back to the lye solution.

I weigh out my NaOH. I dump about 1/3 of the lye into the chunked milk and stir to get the milk starting to melt, then dump about half the remaining lye into the lye solution, stirring some more, then dumping the remainder.

At this point, there are still plenty of frozen milk chunks.  I use my stick blender to break up the remaining frozen milk and incorporate the lye, making sure the stick blender stays submerged the entire time. (I also wear a full face shield when soaping.)  The lye solution goes _immediately _into the waiting oils.  The whole process takes just a couple minutes. The lye solution is between 70*-80*F (21*-26*C).


----------



## biarine (Feb 2, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Well, I'm a milk soaper sooooo .... Absolutely! I've used many things I've made from our Jersey milk as Full replacement in my lye solution, including soured buttermilk.  (including kefir, failed yogurt, and whey).
> 
> I don't mix the lye into my frozen, chunked up milk product slowly, rather I have my oils ready and waiting before messing with the lye solution.
> 
> ...



That’s awesome


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

Wow, *MullerLaneFarm*  I think you are the very first person I have ever read or heard about who actually stick blends a lye solution.  It would have never occurred to me to do that.  I probably won't, though.  Although I am not afraid of using lye because my mom taught me to use lye to clean the metal parts of my oven (back when you could easily dismantle an oven and soak the parts in a utility sink full of lye water) when I was quite young.  No, not scared of lye, but as I get older I become more cautious about certain things that hold risk, especially as my coordination changes from that of a svelte youth to that of an old woman.

edit: name correction


----------

